# Seared lemon-sage tuna over lemon-herb orzo



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I surpised myself with this one the other night, I cooked this meal for my mom... most of the ingredients came out of her gardens.

For the tuna:
4-3 8oz. tuna steaks
Zest of 6 lemons
1/4 cup fresh sage chopped
Salt and pepper to taste.

Salt and pepper to taste, mix zest and sage and completely cover the steaks with this mixture. Heat pan to relatively high heat, sear both sides until they have a nice bronzed color and pop in oven to cook to desired temperature if neccesary. Serve w/ lemon wedge.

The orzo:

1lb. orzo
1tbl. spoon fresh oregano minced
1/2tbl. fresh vietnamese coriander leaves minced (cilantro works just as well... use a little more)
3tbl. fresh basil chiffonade (long cuts)
1tbl. fresh garlic chopped
1tbl. lemon zest 
Juice of 1 lemon
2tbl. parmessan cheese
3tbl. EVOO (olive oil)
Salt, pepper, butter to taste

Cook orzo al dente, strain, place back in pot and add ingredients... mix and cover until ready to serve... can be served hot or room temp.

Serve with veggies of your choice, I used green beans from the garden, sauteed them in truffle oil and toasted almonds.... MHMMMM MHMMM!

If you really want to WOW them, serve this dish with basil lemonade... since you'll be using alot of lemons anyawys... sounds crazy, I know... but it's VERY refreshing, and compliments the orzo well. If you want to get REAL crazy add a little salt and tequila. You can find recipes online, it's very easy to make. If you wanna get really snazzy, freeze some basil leaves in the ice cubes and serve them with the lemonade.

Enjoy!


----------

